# Mounting DVD



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to mount a DvD to burn an image on it but I can not mount it, I let you here the code to see if some good soul can help me. Thanks in advance.


```
# camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD3200AAJS-60Z0A0 03.03E03>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<ST3160815AS 4.CCC>                at scbus2 target 1 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9>          at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,cd0)
# cd /media
# ls
.hal-mtab
# mkdir cdrom
# mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0 /media/cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/cd0: Device not configured
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /media/cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/cd0: Device not configured
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /media/cdrom
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: No such file or directory
# cd /dev/acpi
.hal-mtab  cdrom/
# cd /dev/c
cam/        cd0         console     consolectl  ctty        cuau0       cuau0.init  cuau0.lock  cuau2       cuau2.init  cuau2.lock
# cd /dev/c
cam/        cd0         console     consolectl  ctty        cuau0       cuau0.init  cuau0.lock  cuau2       cuau2.init  cuau2.lock
# grep acd /var/run/dmesg.boot
# disklabel cd0
disklabel: cannot get disk geometry: No such file or directory
# mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0c /cdrom
mount_cd9660: /cdrom: No such file or directory
# dmesg | egrep -i 'cd|dvd'
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
# egrep 'ad[0-9]|cd[0-9]' /var/run/dmesg.boot
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

You can't mount it because it doesn't have a filesystem on it. You need to burn the disk first, then mount it. Not the other way around.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can't mount it because it doesn't have a filesystem on it. You need to burn the disk first, then mount it. Not the other way around.



Thank you for your reply but k3b says that I need to insert an empty dvd in order tu burn the image, so I assume that it can not find the DvD.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, insert it, not mount it. You can't mount an empty CD/DVD


----------



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, insert it, not mount it. You can't mount an empty CD/DVD



I understand , but it is already inserted.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not sure about k3b. I've use other applications in the past and they all needed ATAPICAM. I'm not sure these days now everything is using CAM. It's been years since I burned anything :e


----------



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about k3b. I've use other applications in the past and they all needed ATAPICAM. I'm not sure these days now everything is using CAM. It's been years since I burned anything :e



Well jajaja, Thanks for the try  . Lets see if I recive another quote maybe, but thanks a lot Sir.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2013)

/dev/cd0 exists.  That should be enough.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

While having a smoke I did remember something. The user that's going to burn needs to have write access to cd0, pass0 and xpt0.

If I remember correctly the operator group has this by default, so try adding your user account to that group.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> While having a smoke I did remember something. The user that's going to burn needs to have write access to cd0, pass0 and xpt0.
> 
> If I remember correctly the operator group has this by default, so try adding your user account to that group.



Well if the CD is not empty, KDE auto mount it well. Problem is with an empty CD/DVD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2013)

You cannot mount a blank CD or DVD.  There is nothing to mount, same as an unformatted hard drive.  Just load the drive and tell the recording software to start.


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Well if the CD is not empty, KDE auto mount it well. Problem is with an empty CD/DVD.


As SirDice said earlier, empty CDs cannot be mounted. Please post the output of `% ls -l /dev/acd* /dev/pass* /dev/xpt*`


----------



## adripillo (Jan 23, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> You cannot mount a blank CD or DVD.  There is nothing to mount, same as an unformatted hard drive.  Just load the drive and tell the recording software to start.



Yes I already get it but the recording software says that there is no place where to write the ISO image.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 23, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> As SirDice said earlier, empty CDs cannot be mounted. Please post the output of `% ls -l /dev/acd* /dev/pass* /dev/xpt*`



Will tell you in some hours.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 23, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> As SirDice said earlier, empty CDs cannot be mounted. Please post the output of `% ls -l /dev/acd* /dev/pass* /dev/xpt*`




```
# ls -l /dev/acd* /dev/pass* /dev/xpt*
ls: /dev/acd*: No such file or directory
crw-------  1 root  operator    0, 107 Jan 22 12:22 /dev/pass0
crw-------  1 root  operator    0, 108 Jan 22 12:22 /dev/pass1
crw-------  1 root  operator    0, 109 Jan 22 12:22 /dev/pass2
crw-------  1 root  operator    0,  73 Jan 22 12:22 /dev/xpt0
```


----------



## break19 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, that is your problem. You failed to follow the instructions provided by the k3b port, after it was installed.

With those permissions, ONLY ROOT can burn cds/dvds

from pkg.message:

```
k3b has to be started from a root console, which is not recommended.
   Alternatively, do ALL of the following:
   a. Set the suid flag on cdrecord and cdrdao. The 'Notes' chapter of
      'man cdrecord' discusses this.
   b. Set the vfs.usermount sysctl variable to 1.
        # sysctl vfs.usermount=1
      Add the line vfs.usermount=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf
      Note that this has negative security implications
   c. Every user must have read and write access to /dev/cdX:
      - add to your /etc/devfs.rules under '[system=10]':
          add path 'cd*' mode 666
      - or if you prefer allow access for a group XXX only add instead:
          add path 'cd*' mode 660 group XXX
      - to enable it, add to your /etc/rc.conf a
          devfs_system_ruleset="system"
   d. Every user who should be able to use k3b must have read and write access
      to all pass through devices connected with CD and DVD drives and to the 
      /dev/xpt0 device. Run 'camcontrol devlist' to identify those devices (seek 
      string 'passX' at the end of each line). Note, that this is a security 
      leak as well but that there is no alternative! 
      - add to your /etc/devfs.rules under '[system=10]':
          add path 'pass*' mode 666
          add path 'xpt0' mode 666
      - or if you prefer allow access for a group XXX only add instead:
          add path 'pass*' mode 660 group XXX
          add path 'xpt0' mode 660 group XXX
      - to enable it, add to your /etc/rc.conf
          devfs_system_ruleset="system"
      - to apply these changes without reboot, run as root:
          /etc/rc.d/devfs restart
```

Make the required changes to devfs.rules and rc.conf ... OR run k3b as root. Those are your only options for using this program to write dvd/cds


----------



## adripillo (Jan 23, 2013)

break19 said:
			
		

> Well, that is your problem. You failed to follow the instructions provided by the k3b port, after it was installed.
> 
> With those permissions, ONLY ROOT can burn cds/dvds
> 
> ...



Oh ok, thank you !!!!


----------

